# how do you guys keep from getting calls about hornets wasps and bumbles



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I remove all of them. Honey bees make it to our apiary.

It helps to add a pic of an actual honey bee in your ad.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

thatguy324 said:


> ever got false swarm calls


Just goes with the territory. Like Mr. Beeman, I also try to remove them if I can. 

You can ask questions, have them describe the swarm, ask for an e-mail photo, but better to just go (if feasible) and help them out if you can. Next time it may be the real thing. If you get there, and it is hornets/bumblebees you decide if it is something you want to tackle.

cchoganjr


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

I have made good money on those calls way easier than a honey bee cut out!


----------



## sergie (Feb 20, 2012)

Something you might want to concider is talking to the extermination companies in your area. Several in my area where very happy to give me the bee's rather then killing them.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Most states have rules against killing insects on other people's property, or for other people. It is called extermination. 
You will get false calls even from exterminators, educators, and people that should know the different insects. Ask a few questions before you go. Where is the nest located? How large is the nest? Can you tell what they are eating? If you have been stung, did it leave a stinger? Even Winnie the Pooh did not know the difference between hornets and honeybees.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't believe you can "avoid" them. Keep them to a minimum. Lots of folks just do not know the difference. Can't explain the difference. I had one that I talked through and had me convinced they were bees. I had them send a pic to my email. Yellow jackets. JMO, you have scrutinize the best you can and go with the flow. Comes with the territory 
Rick


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I charge to come out to Educate them what a Wasp is. 
David


----------



## BeeRescue (Apr 4, 2013)

I always get calls from people that don't know the difference, so I ask enough questions to save myself the drive.
- Can you see the hive/nest?
- Is it about the size of a football, or is it smaller?
- How many bees/wasps do you count on the nest?

As far as running your ads, there's not much you can do... they're going to click (AdWords charges you) or call. And you don't want a negative word in your ad like "We don't do wasps." or "Sorry, no wasps or hornets"

Beyond that, not much you can do besides putting something on your webpage clearly noting the visual differences between them and hope that you only get bee calls.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

AmericasBeekeeper called it: you CAN do the removal but you're stepping on licensed pest guys who have a massive regulatory system behind them. Nothing against them, just know that them's the rules. As to the calls there's nothing for it... few people differentiate. But the stock question list saves time: "can you see a brownish nest or are they coming and going through a hole into a cavity of some sort? Do they have little colored balls in their hind legs when they land?" etc.


----------

